# Tsunami Hits Japan, Hawaii on Alert



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42023385/ns/world_news-asiapacific/

used to live in japan in my jr high/freshman years. Just wow. Hope the evaculation was givenin time


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Hopes and prayers to the folks living in the Sendai area. I have relatives in Japan (Tokyo region) but so far I am unable to contact them. The tsunami was almost immediately after the earthquake. Was watching the live incoming tsunami waves on CNN and NHK. Most of the area was farmland but it happened so fast that casualties will be high. The waves went over the levees built to protect the areas from tsunamis.

It is currently 34 degrees F and snowing in Sendai so survivors will have a hard time.

All the Best.


----------



## Rick Chesler (Jul 17, 2010)

Hawaii is on tsunami alert from the Japan quake.

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/117783848.html


----------



## dharts (Feb 15, 2011)

It's being reported now that Hawaii is under a tsunami watch and areas are being evacuated, West Coast US and Alaska also under a tsunami warning. If you live in any of those areas, better turn your news on ASAP. Expected arrival times reported are 3 am in Hawaii, 7 am on US West Coast, I'm assuming those are local times.

The film they're showing from Japan is heartbreaking.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

At least these regions have warning systems in place for tsunamis I remember the sirens. Thought a half hour isn't a lot of time when think about it.

Prayers for the earthquakes in china too. They were hit with their own qauke


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I am praying. I couldn't sleep and turned on the news and saw this. So many people are involved in this and the Tsunami's are continuing to occur.
Brenda


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm up and saw some footage on TV. It's hard to even get words out. Those poor people.

Heard Hawaii had a 4.5 earthquake.

I live on Vancouver Island and apparently we're on advisory.  Fortunately, I live on the East Coast of the Island and thus sheltered.

Ain't gonna get no sleep now.


----------



## Hedra Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in Hawaii, 4.5 wasn't too bad. We've been having hundreds of little ones all week 'cos the volcano had slowed down and built up pressure before it ripped open the new vent.

Tsunami gets here at 3 am, gas station lines were insane, everyone's awake. The sirens are going off every hour, all the neighbors have called, waiting. 

Hopefully our low lying ports don't get knocked out. That would be the worst!

The footage of Japan is insane. I cant believe it was an 8.9!


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

The videos are frighteningly like a guady big budget disaster movie. My prayers for the Japanese and everything else in its wake.


----------



## Hedra Helix (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, I feel so bad for them. Poor Japan.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The videos are just so surreal. My husband's uncle and his family live in Japan. Don't know where and DH is out of town on business and unreachable. I have a friend who is stationed on one of the Navy vessels in Japan and his family lives on the island.

Google has a people finder for the earthquake: http://japan.person-finder.appspot.com/?lang=en


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Mom 133, supposedly google has set up a person finder for the tsunami. I have no idea how it works, but you might check.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the largest quake to hit Japan since records were kept.  It's huge.  Lord, I hope people are all right.  Are there members of the kindle boards in Japan?

I studied Japanese years ago, and got a fondness for the culture.  I hope they recover from this.  I hope it's not the Great Hanshin Quake all over again.  I hope the tsunami is less destructive than feared, not as bad as the Christmas Day tsunami in the Indian Ocean.  Good wishes for those who have to deal with it directly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The thing about the tsunami is that there are lots of warning sensors in the Pacific.  Problem is, the quake was too close to the land for there to be much warning in the affected area of Japan.   They kind of got a one-two punch.

Hawai'i and the west coast of the US have plenty of warning -- by all accounts the impact in Hawai'i has been minimal because folks there are raised to pay attention to the warning and there are good evacuation plans in place. . . .We lived on Kaua'i in the early 90's. . .our house was in the evacuation zone.  Plus it's stone dark so there's nothing to see anyway. . . .by the time it gets to the west coast US it'll be daylight and I expect there will be lookie loos heading to the beach to watch despite all advice to the contrary. . .but with luck it won't cause too many problems there either.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I've been following this since I first heard the devastating news before dawn this morning and my heart and prayers go out to all affected. This is still unfolding at this time as the waves move across the ocean and I only hope the damage is minimal. The images of the damage are horrific and the casualties unimaginable. My family has finally heard from friends in Japan; they are on the west coast and are safe but we realize so many others were less fortunate.

This is a time to pray for those victims and their families.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I've been watching footage and this is awful. Hopefully Hawaii the damage in Hawaii will be minimal.


----------



## susie (Mar 4, 2011)

I grew up in Hawaii and all of my family is still there, so I'm worried.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

NapCat is a geologist......8.9 is staggering. I fear we are just seeing the beginning of a huge tragic event.

Coastal Folks: Grab your Kindle and head for the hills !!


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm (Mar 3, 2011)

I definitely have been praying. I woke up this morning and it felt like Armageddon. I couldn't believe the images and the whirlpool vortex on the news. Thankfully those I care about and their families survived the quake in Japan.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been up most of the night watching CNN and Fox News.  I saw the tsunami as it was hitting Sendai, awful, awful.  We lived in Japan for 3 years and the footage breaks my heart.  They are reporting the US military bases (including Iwakuni where we lived on the southern coast) are safe and personnel accounted for, which is extra good news because they will be a huge help in the search, recovery and ongoing care.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

CNN is saying that Japan is preparing for after shocks as strong as the origninal.
The current aftershocks have been as high as 6.0.

And the U.S. west coast is preparing for high waves.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

My son lives in Kitakata, Fukushima, and has been messaging his family and friends all through the evening. He said his car was "dancing." He is inland so he was spared the tsunami, but he said it was 100 meters high according to friends of his in Sendai. He says all the cell phones are out, but internet is working, so we've been talking over Facebook. All day now (his day, which is our early morning here in Oregon), the aftershocks continue, still at this time (9 am PST). Looks like any Oregon tsunami effects have been light, but our beaches have been evacuated just to be safe.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Still waiting on work from friends and family in northern japan. Emailed aunt's older sons in Hawaii they haven't gotten anything from their mom or bro in jap

We found a vid of the next town over. Hachinohe harbor was hit.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Google had put together a people finder for jap


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

@Vegas_Asian, 

Uh... you're Asian and you use the word "jap" a lot... Just sayin'... LOL!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Such a devastating earthquake and tsunami in Japan. My heart just goes out to all those affected. It's so hard to concentrate on anything else today. 

T.K. Richardson


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Now I find out my son is "not far" as he put it, from the Fukushima nuclear plant that has suffered cooling system damage. They've shut down, but due to rising temperatures, they're venting radioactive gas. I checked Google maps for a better definition of "not far." Fortunately for my son, he's over 50 miles away, up in the hills. However, things could get real bad, real quick for some other folks along the coast. Let us hope they get things cooled down.


----------



## HelenHanson (Sep 13, 2010)

I worked for a Japanese company for several years and have some friends from there.  Here's some comments from one of my friends, if anyone is interested:


Katz here!

I am in my office now at 23:48. 
It was the dreadful quake that I have ever never experienced before but I and Yuki is alive!
My family is just fine in my home town.

Mobile phone didn't work at all. Lines were busy. 

Fortunately, there is a electricity here and could obtain information through internet.

Just wanted to let you know!

---

Thank you Helen!

Although the whereabouts of my family & employees were confirmed, there must be  huge numbers causalities of this quake. especially in northern part of
Main island ( Tohoku area - Miyagi and Fukushima prefecture). I guess that it could be thousands.
An huge fire is on going in Miyagi prefecture. None could sleep safe tonight in this entire country.

--

I could  communicate with Yuki a couple of hours ago through phone. She told me that
electricity and water came back. I could go home though no transportation 
is working here now. Roads are filled up with cars. 

Trains are barely moving.

I could walk home but it may take 1.5 to 2 hours. I would rather take a rest and wait for 
a sun rise.


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

Kindle Board member MAGreen lists her location as Okinawa Japan, she usually posts in the Buy, Sell, Barter section, she is the lady who sells Jade and Pearl jewellery, I sure hope she is ok.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

For others who may not see the post concerning MAGreen in the other thread, she left Japan within the last month and came back to the States.
deb


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sending out prayers for all those involved.


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

drenee, thanks for posting this, I am so glad to hear that Mary Ann is living in the States, she hasn't been posting for a while and I was wondering what happened.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

Also Okinawa is way in the south of Japan, far from the epicenter.  The quake was northeast of Tokyo.

I've only been able to watch a little of the footage.  It's chest-constrictingly painful.  I only speak a little Japanese, not able to follow mostly, but to hear the cameraman in the helicopter filming the actual offshore tsunamis gasping "It's big ... It's big ..."  It's just terrible.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

My mom works for a Japanese company (she's in the U.S. office though), but her coworkers in Japan are apparently stuck at the office all night because the trains aren't running. My best friend is in Hawaii right now, and she said the tsunami sirens went off and she was fine. Very scary!


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

kdawna said:


> I am praying. I couldn't sleep and turned on the news and saw this. So many people are involved in this and the Tsunami's are continuing to occur.
> Brenda


A terrible thing. We're not starting the new year good, are we? New Zealand, China, Japan, what is happening to our world? It seems to me the planet is angry.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Beatrice Brusic said:


> A terrible thing. We're not starting the new year good, are we? New Zealand, China, Japan, what is happening to our world? It seems to me the planet is angry.


Australia too. 97% of Queensland, let's say that's a huge chunk of Australia is in disaster mode. Queensland had it's largest natural disaster ever in January. And then the floods went through to Victoria. Then a couple of weeks later a cyclone ripped through North Queensland. Now, a few weeks later, more floods.

China has it's share but I don't recall anything specific?


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Pushka said:


> Australia too. 97% of Queensland, let's say that's a huge chunk of Australia is in disaster mode. Queensland had it's largest natural disaster ever in January. And then the floods went through to Victoria. Then a couple of weeks later a cyclone ripped through North Queensland. Now, a few weeks later, more floods.
> 
> China has it's share but I don't recall anything specific?


I don't think the China one was too big but they have had their troubles. Let's just pray that everything goes back to normal. With Japan we don't even know how many lost their lives in a second. It's really tragic.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

We don't really know what is normal though.  Records have only been kept for maybe 100 years, and the earth is millions of years old.  Gondwanaland, the great Southern land, consisted of all the southern continents that basically broke apart.  Through earthquakes.  It is probably more normal as far as mother nature is concerned, to have these huge earthquakes than to have relative calm.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

There certainly is a lot going on in the world today and to see the suffering of so many people is difficult. Difficult isn't even the right word... devastating is more like it.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd been working outside much of the day and the batteries gave out on my radio. I return now to such heartbreaking news and images. I hadn't expected the news to improve through the day, though I prayed reports wouldn't be as bad as I'm now hearing. I'm only grateful to hear that so many are rushing aid to the victims. My daughter told me even the Cosplay group she's a member of (http://www.acparadise.com/) has begun a donation drive. I wouldn't know where or how to start other than private donations, but might there be some way us Indie authors could raise donations? I did a fund raiser with my book where I raised $400 for the NJSPCA; I'm sure if a group of us banded together we could accomplish even more. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Elijah Joon said:


> @Vegas_Asian,
> 
> Uh... you're Asian and you use the word "jap" a lot... Just sayin'... LOL!


Jus slang from jr high (when we used to live in jap)  Back when we used to use to say "going to jap class". Or "jus back stateside for a bit before heading back to jap". Not the same way as WWII or following.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, more bad news for the Japanese people. NHK World has reported that the Japanese nuclear agency has found traces of Cesium in the air around the Fukushima #1 Nuclear Plant. This would indicate that the coolant water levels within the pressured plant containment system have dropped to a point that the nuclear fuel rods have been exposed, and are now starting to melt. Unless the operators can figure out a method to pump more coolant in to reduce the heat, the primary pressure vessel may be broken through.

NHK World also reported that according to GPS measurements, the entire island of Honshu was pushed almost 4 meters to the east in just a few minutes by the massive magnitude 8.9 earthquake.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

Dear god, now there has been a massive explosion at the Fukushima nuclear power plant.  They don't know yet the scope or the exact cause.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that's terrible. I hope the people there are able to come through this quickly and safely.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NapCat said:


> NapCat is a geologist......8.9 is staggering. I fear we are just seeing the beginning of a huge tragic event.
> 
> Coastal Folks: Grab your Kindle and head for the hills !!


NapCat, the news reports keep talking about the strength of the continuing "aftershocks". Will you explain why they are termed aftershocks and not ongoing new/additional earthquakes?


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I've wondered that as well. It seems there is an initial massive release of energy as pressure between the plates shifts. Do all earthquakes start with the largest shifting and then gradually settle as the plates settle into place? I don't even know if that is the correct terminology; I'm not a geologist and I live in a fairly stable region, seismically speaking, so I've had little direct experience with earthquakes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They were just saying something on the news radio here that the entire island has shifted slightly and the earth's axis may have moved.  That's a big quake!. . . .Of course, if you look at the data over the last couple of days. . .there was a 7.9 ish one 12 hours earlier. . .and there have been a lot of them since, many in the 6.x range, which is nothing to sneeze at in and of itself.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

crebel said:


> NapCat, the news reports keep talking about the strength of the continuing "aftershocks". Will you explain why they are termed aftershocks and not ongoing new/additional earthquakes?


Excellent Question !!

Without getting technical, Aftershocks are indeed genuine earthquakes, however, they are smaller in magnitude and occur in the same region as the original earthquake as released energy is redistributed throughout the region.....think of a small crack in your windshield that grows like a spiderweb.

Wikipedia has a pretty good discussion on this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aftershock


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

cegrundler said:


> I've wondered that as well. It seems there is an initial massive release of energy as pressure between the plates shifts. Do all earthquakes start with the largest shifting and then gradually settle as the plates settle into place? I don't even know if that is the correct terminology; I'm not a geologist and I live in a fairly stable region, seismically speaking, so I've had little direct experience with earthquakes.


There are no set "rules" and there are various type of earthquakes, but you have a good grasp on the mechanics involved


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> "...the entire island has shifted slightly and the earth's axis may have moved..."


sounds a bit extreme......soon to be a Nickolas Cage "End of the World"/Disaster movie ??


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

My son in Fukushima says it feels like the entire island is on ball bearings.

They are evacuating the coastal region near the power plant. It looks hopeless to prevent a nuclear incident.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NapCat said:


> sounds a bit extreme......soon to be a Nickolas Cage "End of the World"/Disaster movie ??


Well. . .we're not talking miles. . .looks like feet on the movement and centimeters on the axis shift:

http://www.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/12/japan.earthquake.tsunami.earth/index.html


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

William Campbell said:


> My son in Fukushima says it feels like the entire island is on ball bearings.
> 
> They are evacuating the coastal region near the power plant. It looks hopeless to prevent a nuclear incident.


With the release of radioactive cesium and iodine from Fukushima #1, I hope the Japanese government is releasing its stocks of potassium iodide tablets to the rescue workers and survivors in the affected area. NHK and Jiji had reported that the government was stockpiling the supplies but were reluctant to release (possibly because of the adverse publicity.)

As a side-note, public supplies of Potassium Iodide tablets here in the US have been selling out in the last 24 hours. Amazon no longer has them available and the local backpack/survival stores are also sold out.

Best Wishes.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Latest update from my son: he says they have the reactor stable, but there is radiation. Tablets have been passed out and a 10 mile radius evacuated. Fortunately, prevailing east winds are taking most contamination out to sea. Now it's only a matter of time for it to cool down. Whew. Things could have turned out a lot worse.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

William Campbell said:


> Latest update from my son: he says they have the reactor stable, but there is radiation. Tablets have been passed out and a 10 mile radius evacuated. Fortunately, prevailing east winds are taking most contamination out to sea. Now it's only a matter of time for it to cool down. Whew. Things could have turned out a lot worse.


Glad to hear that your son is safe, William! Make sure he takes a pill now, and another every 24 hours for the next several days. If I remember correctly, the standard adult dosage was 130milligrams every 24 hours. We used to have a stockpile of KI where I worked because we were located just down wind of the Rancho Seco nuclear power plant. I have since moved to the Central Coast and (sigh) find we are 10 miles from Diablo Canyon nuclear power plant. Luckily, I still have a couple of boxes of KI tablets from the old days.

If you are interested in seeing what is currently going on, you can go to the NHK World website (Japan) for the live transmissions in English. Click on the upper right pane and then zoom in for full screen view.

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/

Best Wishes!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm going to have to turn on the television and watch, I didn't realize iodine had been released now. That's by far the biggest contaminant of concern because your thyroid is so efficient at grabbing it out of the rest of your system and concentrating it (where radioactive iodine will zap your thyroid).

Here is the official US Nuclear Regulatory Commission Q&A about KI tablets:

http://www.nrc.gov/about-nrc/emerg-preparedness/about-emerg-preparedness/potassium-iodide/ki-faq.html

In the unlikely event that anyone reading this is in the immediate affected area, prompt evacuation is generally thought to be more important than the iodine tablets. Many American states chose not to stockpile or distribute Iodine in the areas of nuclear reactors because the people responsible for safety didn't think the logistic headaches (including replacing expired tablets) was worth it. Eeyore, Iodine tablets do have an expiration date, and it is meaningful enough (especially if the packages have been unsealed, or if there is any prospect of moisture getting to it) that the people who make decisions about this stuff worry about the expiration date. In short, if you ever try to use old KI tablets for real, I'd crush them and mix them with water or fruit juice before taking them. But if the tablets aren't yellowish-discolored, they probably will work okay. Here's what the FDA had to say about old KI tablets:

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/Guidances/ucm080549.pdf

I deal with this stuff in my work, though conveniently in my state we have no nuclear reactors to worry about! But I hear about these issues at national meetings and in bull sessions with my peers from other states. For myself, I don't own any KI tablets, and the Japan trouble hasn't prompted me to get any. If it ends up that there is a LARGE release of I-131 from Japan that gets into the jet stream or otherwise has the potential to reach the US, I'll probably put extra-heavy salt on my food for a few weeks (risking a bit of high blood pressure). Note that it has to be iodized salt for this to help, sea salt or other natural salt won't help. Unless these events end up to be worse than Chernobyl, I doubt anything more than that will be necessary.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

We don't have any nuclear reactors in Australia but we do have huge deposits of the raw materials. All this is very new to me and I didn't even know about the effectiveness of Potassium Iodide.

How does taking this impact in people with hypo and hyper thyroidism?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Pushka, I'm not a physician, but as I understand it the idea of taking potassium iodide is to flood the thyroid with non radioactive iodine. Your thyroid actively grabs iodine from what you eat, so by presenting it  with a lot of safe iodine to grab, hopefully it won't grab the radioactive iodine that would damage it.

Imagine that you're about to eat  a poisoned cupcake that is sitting on a table. if when you were about to grab the cupcake, a benefactor swooped in and dumped twenty safe cupcakes on the table, chances are you would randomly grab a safe one, rather than the poisoned one!


***If you have a thyroid condition, ask your physician for advice before taking KI.*** It's probably fine, but I don't have the background to be sure.


Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank-you so much for the information, THC. My packs expired 06/2010 but are all still sealed. I will replace them once more stock is available.

***Update*** NHK World has announced that the Japanese Nuclear Agency reports a meltdown has occurred on Fukushima #1 nuclear reactor. This is on Reactor #1. The Pressure Vessel is now filled with seawater to keep the meltdown from continuing. Reactor #3 is now experiencing a Loss of Coolant Episode and temperatures within the reactor are rising. Venting of air from the containment vessel #3 and feeding seawater into the vessel. The air being vented does contain radioactive material, but they think it may only contain minimal levels.

Four of 9 people exposed to radiation around the area has been exposed to 40,000 picocuries per meter and are being decontaminated.

(Sorry, writing this as I am listening to the NHK news report.)


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I heard on the radio today from an Nuclear expert that there would be more exposure to radiation having a chest xray, than being in the area of the meltdown for 100 days.  Lets hope the media are hyping this exposure.  I think there is more to worry about with the Tsunami.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I heard on the radio today from an Nuclear expert that there would be more exposure to radiation having a chest xray, than being in the area of the meltdown for 100 days. Lets hope the media are hyping this exposure. I think there is more to worry about with the Tsunami.


Depends on what is happening, and nobody really knows what is happening yet, with the possible exception of the Japanese gov and the reactor operators. And both of those have a history of being close-mouthed and not giving bad news. But what you heard is definitely true about the Three Mile Island "disaster". And definitely would not be true of Chernobyl, where most of the initial firefighters and helicopter pilots got very sick and or died. but a good chance the expert is right!


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Latest from my son...

Though he is a good distance from the coast, away from the tsunami and radiation, now the aftermath begins -- he's been turned away by 2 gas stations already. Store shelves are quickly becoming empty. With so much infrastructure in shambles, supply lines are severed. Looks like a few rough days ahead, at least.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I heard on the radio today from an Nuclear expert that there would be more exposure to radiation having a chest xray, than being in the area of the meltdown for 100 days. Lets hope the media are hyping this exposure. I think there is more to worry about with the Tsunami.


The nuclear expert wasn't telling people the _whole_ story. Direct radiation as alpha, beta, or gamma rays will decrease the farther away you are from the emitting source. The amount is determined by the inverse-squared law. For every 2 feet distance, the exposure level is reduced by 1/4. That is why the firefighters and helicopter pilots died in Chernobyl trying to drop wet concrete on the exposed nuclear reactor pile. They were very close to the radiation emitting source.

The real danger is the radioisotopes that are released when a nuclear power plant exposes it's fuel to the atmosphere. The main baddies are Cesium-137 and Iodine-131. These travel easily into the atmosphere riding the jetstream and can spread over enormous areas. Iodine-131 is very water soluble (meaning it blends well) and can also be ingested through dust or inhaled where it concentrates into the thyroid gland and releases radiation over time. The majority of people in the Chernobyl disaster didn't die from direct radiation exposure, but through exposure from the radionuclides, and they didn't die within days of the disaster, but over months and years from thyroid cancer. That is why it is so important to get Potassium Iodide tablets to the people in the affected area as soon as possible.

Prayers to our brothers and sisters in Japan.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess we wont know the whole story for a while yet.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been checking the news, and it looks like there hasn't been an actual meltdown ... yet.  They are very worried, but the report seems to have been a rumor.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

The footage has been terrible and sobering. What's really been getting to me is the people. On one of the helicopter shots, when the tsunami is engulfing the farmland, you can see a tiny white car driving on a road diagonally but alarmingly close away from the wave, but you never see if they get away. In another, there is a man standing on the flatbed of a truck on an elevated roadway, but the waters are approaching and you never see if he's safe. Thousands are missing and the tragedy is enormous.

As for providing aid, there's a list of reputable charities on the New York Times' website at

http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/11/japan-earthquake-and-tsunami-how-to-help/?hp


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, it's overwhelming to consider what may have happened to those individuals in the videos.

Google has sent up a very comprehensive web page that includes information regarding the disaster and damage with realtime updates: http://www.google.com/crisisresponse/japanquake2011.html. There is some information there that may be helpful for concerned family members or friends.

William, my best wishes for your son in Japan.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> William, my best wishes for your son in Japan.


Thank you. Many of us are worried about him, my grandson, and our in-laws. But my son assures me that they are in a good location (Kitakata). However, the supply situation is the next challenge. Here are some of his latest messages:

(in response to my asking about the availability of food and water)

"...that's not to worry, methinks, lots of reserve food, and I don't think things will be like this for more than a week. Sure it will take a lot longer to clear up the devastation out east, but the rest of the country is gonna get going again soon, and I'm guessing it'll take a week. I got a week's worth of food and there's unlimited clean water in my area (underground aquifers from 10 year old melted snow, flowing from the other direction farther still from the reactors.)"

"To be on the safe side, I'm going shopping now. Might as well gauge the status of the food marts. I'll be back soon. I'm going by bike. No sense in using this precious gasoline I just got my hands on."

"Just went shopping, canned foods GONE, instant noodles GONE, bread GONE, eggs GONE, gasoline GONE, ran into someone I know, she said another BIG quake is predicted within the next 3 days (70% chance)."

"...news is kinda hectic over here and nobody knows what true, and what's speculation, and what's accurate and what's over hyped."

4 hours ago...

"If you ever wondered why I don't like nuclear energy, now I'm wondering if you're still wondering. Nuke power will never be safe, and nuke power unsafe, is way beyond ordinary unsafe. I'm so sad at this moment, as the earth is beginning to shake again. My favorite village in all of Japan, Baku Genjin Mura, is inside the fallout zone. This is epic sad s**t going on here."

--

Within his messages, he continues to tell us that the earth is still shaking, and not just little aftershocks. He says the shaking is nearly as violent as the first, and it just keeps going, and going, and going...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

William;

Thank You for sharing your son's first hand accounts.....scary stuff. Prayers are with you all.

Walter


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

NapCat said:


> William;
> Thank You for sharing your son's first hand accounts.....scary stuff. Prayers are with you all.
> Walter


You're welcome, and thank you for your concern. I have just finished chatting with him again (thank goodness for the internet!) and he assures me that he and others are safe in their location. As they say, head for the hills... and that's where he is, northwest of Tokyo, and a good 70 miles from the nuclear situation.

I post this information as I feel the media may either twist, hype or downplay real facts. However, my son feels as frustrated, since many things I tell him he is not getting from his news there in Japan. It appears chaotic at this point. His latest news is that many are fleeing the coastal regions, and he and a network of friends are inviting them to their region. He says all his friends in coastal areas have evacuated, but none have reached him to tell of any further details. However, on local news he has learned of 15 confirmed cases of radiation sickness, though not life-threatening, the news is saying. I have asked him to keep us updated as events develop.

As an aside, these events have spawned a crusade in my son, now committed to end nuclear power. The nuclear situation has saddened him greatly, and though I am confident he is safe, I still worry about many who are not. Furthermore, I fear we may eventually learn that the nuclear situation is worse than we know. My son says that 2 reactors are confirmed to be in meltdown. Though I dearly hope not, for the sake of everyone, this could be worse than we imagine.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes thank you for sharing your sons notes with us... I would want to be telling him to pack everyone up (his family and in-laws) and come here...


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your son, William, and I hope he and the rest of your family will be safe.  It's hard to tell what news to rely on, but I hope good will come out of this.  Our thoughts are with you and yours.

I don't know about packing up the in-laws and coming here, though, as rho said.  There are a lot of nuclear power plants in the US.  Here in Chicago we're only a little way south of the Zion Illinois nuclear power plant.  We don't get iodine pills, either ...


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for the updates, William. The first-person information from your son is very moving, and it gives us a feel for the magnitude of difficulties that so much of Japan is facing. The ongoing strong earthquakes and thought of the potential for nuclear disaster must be terrifying. It would be so difficult to live in fear of what might be next. I'm sure that many people are still in shock from what's _already_ happened too.

The government doesn't even know the full extent of damage yet, so it's going to take some time to get everything organized to begin the recovery process. The Japanese people have a long road ahead of them, but they are a strong society and the international community will be there to help them get through this. I just pray that things don't go from bad to worse with the nuclear plant. And I hope the ground stops shaking.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

No power source is perfect - they all have health/environmental consequences. Coal power causes a TON of issues (lots of respiratory problems, acid rain, etc.), so I wouldn't write off nuclear power altogether. If people demand a ton of electricity, they're going to have to pay the cost somehow.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Alessandra Kelley said:


> The footage has been terrible and sobering. What's really been getting to me is the people. On one of the helicopter shots, when the tsunami is engulfing the farmland, you can see a tiny white car driving on a road diagonally but alarmingly close away from the wave, but you never see if they get away. In another, there is a man standing on the flatbed of a truck on an elevated roadway, but the waters are approaching and you never see if he's safe. Thousands are missing and the tragedy is enormous.
> 
> As for providing aid, there's a list of reputable charities on the New York Times' website at
> 
> http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/11/japan-earthquake-and-tsunami-how-to-help/?hp


The footage has been just -- well, even writers are sometimes at a loss for words. There aren't any for this kind of tragedy.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds of explosion has occurred at Fukushima#1 at the #3 reactor. White smoke also coming out of the #1 reactor.

Outer Building has now been destroyed by Hydrogen explosion.

http://wwitv.com/tv_channels/6810.htm

edited--Japanese Meteorlogical Agency said they did not issue a tsunami warning. They do not know what the large waves being shown by the television is coming from. Prefecture had issued the warnings.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Eeyore said:


> NHK World showing new tsunami coming in in the northern part of Japan. Tsunami warnings all over the northern areas. 5 meter reduction and white waves are now coming in on. Sounds of explosion has occurred at Fukushima#3 reactor. White smoke also coming out of the #1 reactor.
> 
> http://wwitv.com/tv_channels/6810.htm


I just turned it on and it says "no tsunami detected" ? Hopefully a false alarm on that part!

I was talking to my friend the other day who's a nuclear engineer and he said a hydrogen explosion is VERY unusual and it probably wasn't even considered when they built the plant. That means that the results from the explosion cannot really be predicted and they're dealing with a situation that they don't have a lot of experience with. Scary stuff.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Update. My friends whose parents r over in japan called her. She messaged those of us with family/friends in Misawa (in northeast japan, use to be able to see ocean from my house in the towers). My aunt and cousin are fine.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My friend linked me to an article of the earthquake in the area. I never thought about this as a possibility during an earthquake. The indoor pool had water spilling through the front door and down the steps as the quake shook so hard the water was pouring out of the pool and out of the building. (same pool I had my 13th birthday party at)


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Glad to hear your aunt and cousin are fine, Vegas_Asian. Two of my cousins and their families checked in and are fine. The other cousin is still an unknown, living in Tome.

Updated: The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan is being decontaminated...

"The Pentagon was expected to announce that the aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan, which is sailing in the Pacific, passed through a radioactive cloud from stricken nuclear reactors in Japan, causing crew members on deck to receive a month's worth of radiation in about an hour, government officials said Sunday.

The officials added that American helicopters flying missions about 60 miles north of the damaged reactors became coated with particulate radiation that had to be washed off.

There was no indication that any of the military personnel had experienced ill effects from the exposure. (Everyone is exposed to a small amount of natural background radiation.)

But the episodes showed that the prevailing winds were picking up radioactive material from crippled reactors in northeastern Japan. Ever since an earthquake struck Japan on Friday, the authorities worldwide have been laying plans to map where radioactive plumes might blow and determine what, if any, danger they could pose to people."

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/14/world/asia/14plume.html?src=tptw


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Several mobile carriers are offering free text and calls between japan and the USA.http://mashable.com/2011/03/14/att-free-calls-japan/

Friends on facebook forwarded it me today. Nice to have in such times.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

I've been so busy tracking news and talking with my son, I hadn't updated this thread lately.

His main problem has been a lack of reliable news. As is easy to imagine, all sort of speculations are flying in all directions, so I've been working hard to sift through news here and abroad and provide him with my best estimation.

His reports are: their region is okay. They have had no power outages. Fuel is difficult to acquire but no problem with fresh water, and food supplies appear in good shape. They have a co-op food bank and are sharing with everyone including refugees arriving from the coast. My son says that much of the rest of the country is getting back to normal, just not the north coast where the devastation is extreme. I urged my son to find someone official to test radiation levels, so he did. Their region is clean, not a trace of anything unusual. They are also checking refugees arriving and decontaminating which has been rare and minor. The radiation scare seems to be overblown.

Some of the good news I picked up was an interview on NHK yesterday of a Japanese nuclear export involved in the Chernobyl clean up. He assures us that this is nothing of that magnitude and has one important fact to back it up -- Chernobyl was in full operation at the time of the accident. As the expert put it, "It was like pressing the accelerator pedal." In Japan's case, when the earthquake struck, standard safety protocol had all of Japan's nuclear plants move control rods in place to cease all fission. All were shut down, no more chain reaction, well before the cooling trouble began at the Fukushima #1 plant. This is just a matter of getting the reactors to cool down. There will be radioactive releases into the atmosphere as steam must be vented, but each case will be brief and spread over time. Still, a big mess to clean up.

Not a reason to be completely calm, but some of the overblown panic is getting out of hand. Cause for concern certainly, but let's stop "the sky is falling" outlook. A 20km radius is fully evacuated and 20-30km is advised to stay indoors. Fortunately for my son, he is three to four times that distance, as well, upwind and upstream.

About worries that this radiation will reach the US, well, that seems awfully silly. If that were the case, I'd be more concerned about the many atomic tests over the years at half the distance, and more so, countless tests in Nevada and New Mexico, right within our borders. Any radiation from this incident is unlikely to remain concentrated enough to pose a health risk after traveling 5k miles across the Pacific. Let's be realistic.

Another piece of good news is that Japanese rescue forces have recovered 19,000 survivors from the hardest hit north coast. That is impressive and good to know that many who may have perished without help, have survived.

My thoughts remain with those still to be found, and the countless left homeless by the tsunami. Also, let us have the best thoughts for the future welfare of the brave souls who have stayed behind to cool the  reactors. Without them, things would be much worse already. And their courageous dedication may cost them their lives, working so close to that danger. They are the few heroes who will save the many, and whatever the outcome, should be regarded as such.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Latest message from my son, Thursday afternoon (Wednesday night here):

"just volunteered at Oshikiri Gymnasium for 4 hours. Most of the refugees are from Minamisoma, and some from Iwaki. It felt good to do that and get a chance to see the hope rather than despair. 2 year old boy barefoot on cold tile floor, I suggested he have a pair of donated socks, he thanked me kindly. I think I'll volunteer again tomorrow."

Edit 7:36 am PST: a power line is nearly installed to the Fukushima plant, expected to be completed by Friday (tonight for us). Many systems are undamaged and only lacking power, in particular, circulating cooling pumps for the spent fuel tank in #4. Once power is restored, this crisis should turn the corner toward vast improvement. My son texted me to report latest radiation reading in his area is 0.51 microsievert, which is pretty much on a level of naturally occurring background radiation, perhaps at worse, about twice that of Denver CO based on my research.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

I spent two years living in Hiroshima, Japan, and I'm very saddened by the downward spiral this tragedy has taken. The people of and in Japan were nothing but kind to me, and I wish them the speediest and best resolution to this ongoing ordeal.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

To all who expressed their concern for my son in Fukushima -- Thank you, and since I haven't posted to this topic in some time, I thought an update would be in order.

My son is now home with us in Portland, along with his wife and children. An interesting living arrangement until they get reestablished, but better than worrying over their welfare in the wake of this disaster. I would like to express my gratitude to everyone and their good wishes for my son's safe return. Everyone in our family is out of harm's way.

However, our hearts are still heavy for those who remain in Japan. Countless families are not so fortunate, and the road to recovery is long.

During his decade in Japan, my son became an English teacher and joined a community of similar youthful individuals living and teaching in Japan, away from their homes in the US, Canada, and the UK. He and his network of friends volunteered during this crisis, and many still remain, helping families in need. I am proud of my son and his friends.

My son asked if I would mention a couple ways the rest of us can help. One is Quakebook, which neither my son nor I have any connection to, other than one of his friends is a contributing author. The other is Fukushima T-shirt, launched by another of his friends. Again, we have nothing to gain personally from these suggestions, other than knowing we've help spread the word, and helped those in need.

The Quakebook Community offers a book on Kindle, and 100% of the proceeds go to the Japanese Red Cross Society. So check it out. From what I hear, it's a great read besides.

2:46: Aftershocks: Stories from the Japan Earthquake
By the Quakebook Community

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VP3KHK

Quakebook on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Quakebook

Also, follow this link to get a groovy T-Shirt that shows your support...

http://fukushimatshirt.blogspot.com/

Let us have good thoughts for Japan's speedy recovery. Thank you all.

-William


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

William Campbell said:


> To all who expressed their concern for my son in Fukushima -- Thank you, and since I haven't posted to this topic in some time, I thought an update would be in order.
> 
> My son is now home with us in Portland, along with his wife and children. Everyone in our family is out of harm's way.
> 
> However, our hearts are still heavy for those who remain in Japan. Countless families are not so fortunate, and the road to recovery is long.


Many thanks to you and your family keeping us up to date with real time observations.

I am glad you family is together and well.
Best Wishes and Prayers are with you and those that are still dealing with the situation.

Walter


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

William, I'm sorry that your son and his family have had to leave their home in Japan, but I'm glad to know that they're well and safe.  Thanks for the update and for spreading the word about how we can help.


----------



## William Campbell (Feb 11, 2010)

Well look at that...

I posted about Quakebook and now I see on Facebook, last night they reduced the price to free.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

_2:46: Aftershocks: Stories from the Japan Earthquake_ (Quakebook) was free at Amazon.com last week or the week before too. I picked it up then. I checked when I posted in this thread last night, and it was $9.99 then.


----------

